# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  صور مختلفه للسما

## asmaaaae

[frame="14 80"]
















































[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  أسماء





سلمت يداكِ على تلك الصور للسماء والسحاب

وكم أعجبتني صورة الشمس خلف السحاب

تقبلي تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## asmaaaae

ربنا يخليك استاذنا ايمن على تشريفك موضوعى
وطبعا كلامك شهاده اعتز بيها
نورتنى والله
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
تحياتى

----------


## sameh atiya

*تسلم إيدك يا أسماء
صور جميلة*

----------


## asmaaaae

شكرا ليك استاذ سامح
منورنى والله

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله يا أسماء..بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكِ..

صور السما جميلة قوي بجد..تسلم ايدك 

عايزة أقولك حتى أنا بعشق النظر للسما ساعات طويلة..و أكترها يوم الجمعة بالذات..و بردو مصورة عندي كام صورة للسما..
بس أنا عندي سؤال..هو مش التصوير المباشر للشمس ممكن يبوظ العدسة بتاعة الكاميرا؟؟؟زي هنا كده..





تسلم ايدك بجد يا أسماء على الصور..

تحيتي و تقديري..

*

----------


## أنفـــــال

جميل يا اسماء  :: 
فكرتي تطوري هوايتك و تشتري كاميرا من بتاعت المحترفين ؟؟

----------


## رورو قمر

تصوير رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

الف الشكر لك و لكاميراتك

----------


## سوما

صور جميلة يا أسماء..  :f2:  تسلم أيدك

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صور جميلة 

تسلم ايديك

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## badrynev

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## *شهد*

جميله أوى 
والله العظيم

----------


## تقي جاد

مشكور جزيرا الشكر و أرجوا من الله تعالى أن يوفقكم

----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تسلم إيدك أسماء

----------

